# Identify this bird please



## AlanF (Sep 27, 2015)

I've flown out to Memphis Tennessee to give a talk and brought my new Powershot G3 X in case anything flew by and for general photos. I can't identify this bird which I photographed by the banks of the Mississippi. It has the song of a warbler and looks like a flycatcher. The first is a close up and then they are progressively further away showing different features. Help please!


----------



## ERHP (Sep 27, 2015)

Northern Mockingbird


----------



## AlanF (Sep 27, 2015)

ERHP said:


> Northern Mockingbird



Thanks! It's not a species we see in the UK. It's a very nice bird with its song.


----------



## Orangutan (Sep 27, 2015)

AlanF said:


> ERHP said:
> 
> 
> > Northern Mockingbird
> ...



Alan, the last photo is really nice, and I'm curious what it's perched on. My guess would be a sculpture of a butterfly. Do you have a less cropped version?


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 28, 2015)

AlanF said:


> ERHP said:
> 
> 
> > Northern Mockingbird
> ...



Correct identification. They are fantastic mimics and can be very noisy even at night.


----------



## Click (Sep 28, 2015)

Great shot, Charles.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 28, 2015)

Attractive bird, but pales in comparison to its Florida cousin! : (It's the water and sunshine that makes ours prettier!)


----------



## 2n10 (Sep 28, 2015)

They are great mimics indeed. Dogs, cats, sirens and many other sounds can become part of their "song".


----------



## AlanF (Sep 28, 2015)

Orangutan said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > ERHP said:
> ...


----------



## viggen61 (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm not sure the Northern Mockingbird has a song of its own. It usually goes along mimicking the sounds of other birds. They key with this Mockingbird is the individual phrases are repeated 5 to 6 times, t

http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Northern_Mockingbird/sounds


----------



## NancyP (Sep 28, 2015)

Fun photo. Too bad it wasn't a Catbird on that Catfish sculpture. (Catbird is an American mimicry bird that is not nearly as tuneful as its relatives the mockingbird and brown thrasher, but it does mimic some and then finishes off the broken song with a harsh cat-like mew. Catfish is so named from the whisker-like barbels on the face of the fish).


----------

